# Goodbye Maxine



## JaneB (Nov 13, 2006)

I lost my 10 y.o. GSD to hemangiosarcoma in late February. I had rescued her at 5, and she became my buddy and came to work with me every day as a therapy dog. I'm a psychologist. Many of my clients were very attached to her, too. It's empty in the office without her.

She was a gentle, kind, mellow girl who just wanted to hang out and asked very little, but gave so much.

RIP, Maxine. I still miss her so much.

JaneB


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss :/


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Jane 

It's surprising just how much they get to us. I'm sorry for your loss. 
_______________
Sue


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I lost my boy at 7 and it was devastating.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Maxine sounds like she was an awesome companion. My condolences to you and all who loved her!!!

:rip: Rest in peace Maxine, may you run free at the Bridge!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry our lost Maxine. She was obviously well loved


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Maxine had a good life with you and was dearly loved. I know exactly how you are feeling right now. I lost my 10 year old GSD, Mossey, in December.


----------



## murphy6605 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for you loss! We lost our boy on Valentines day this year. He was 13 yrs old. It was the worst day ever, we lost a part of our family. But we need to remember the joy they bring us when they are here, nothing can compare to that.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

this horrible disease takes too many...

sharing your sadness
:hug::hug::hug:


----------

